# Bad Boy as a Road Bike



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess if you're not a hard core roadie something like a Bad Boy could be you only road bike. Anyone here own one or use theirs for mostly road use? I've got way too many bikes and was looking to thin things down over the winter.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

I do not own a Bad Boy, but I'd love to own this one

Bad Boy Ultra - Boutique Cycles


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't own a Bad Boy, but I have a Kona Dew Drop. A similar bike, its pretty much a hybrid with disc brakes and drop bars. I bought it when I got back into riding after a 12 year hiatus, and its served me pretty well. At 30 lbs on Continental "country" tires, its heavy but durable and has never had a flat, though I'm a big guy and I've put thousands of kilometers on it each summer. My plan was to use it on the street, fire roads and groomed trails, but 99.9% of my time was spent on pavement. I've budgeted to get a new proper road bike, but I'll probably keep the DD, swap out the tires and try out cyclocross races next fall....again not quite using the right tool for the job, but making do nonetheless.


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a BBU and I find it decent enough to be riding mostly on the road or river bed, with the 700x28 tires and a pair of bar end, it can be a pretty good weekend warrior, however it does have a mountain bike spec gearing.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

CAADEL said:


> I do not own a Bad Boy, but I'd love to own this one
> 
> Bad Boy Ultra - Boutique Cycles


You're not kidding. A Campy equipped Bad Boy!


----------

